# OTL City Beneath the Sea on DVD



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.wbshop.com/City-Beneath-the-Sea-+EST-MOD/1000116269,default,pd.html

Video quality looks EXCELLENT. Note also Roddenberry's pilots Genesis II and Planet Earth are available from Warner Archives--what a gold mine!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Earth II as well - NICE!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Tried to order it from the link...doesn't seem to work...will try again later!

Thanks for the info!

MMM


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I ordered it this morning; I've gotten a number of releases from them so it's no scam...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

That's good news. I've got pretty good video copies of City Beneath the Sea, Earth II and Planet Earth, but I wouldn't mind replacing them with some fairly good DVD versions.

I'll have to start ordering a set...

Bryan


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Even though it's from existing video masters, the quality looks pretty good. Love the "futuristic" minidresses and six-inch neckties!


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to get these. I remember seeing them as a kid, but couldn't remember the names of them (except CBTS).


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Grrrrrrr they don't ship outside the USA!!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

oh, so cool. 

I knew about Genesis II and Planet Earth, but had missed CBtS. 

Good times.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

As OzyMandias notes they don't ship outside the USA. I've tried previously to order Doc Savage from the same web store. What happened to being a global economy? It's not as iff these titles are available otherwise.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I dropped Warner an email asking if the titles would be made available overseas, or at the very least through Amazon so they can be bought and sent overseas. No response as yet...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> I dropped Warner an email asking if the titles would be made available overseas, or at the very least through Amazon so they can be bought and sent overseas. No response as yet...


They won't do it. They'll cite international contracts and various rights and clearances and all manner of thing but what it all boils down to is " this is here, that is there, deal with it"

I recall when Warner Bros UK was releasing Babylon 5 on home video long before it came out here, and Warner Bros Japan whipped out ER on DVD faster than here in the U.S.

you're 100% correct, it's supposed to be a global marketplace. But it's not. It's global when it's easy.

Just look at Amazon UK and Amazon Japan and see all the content restrictions "Item cannot be shipped overseas" .

And since these titles from the Warner Archives are burn-on-demand discs, there is no interest in selling outside of their own store because that would reduce their profit margin. 

What I might suggest for our overseas friends who want these movies, look around online for 'proxy' services, people here in the U.S. who bid on stuff on eBay and such for products that have a 'will not ship or sell to overseas' block. Yes, you'll pay a fee for the service, but it's one sure solution.

another, of course, is contact a friend with a credit card who'll order it and ship it to you. (don't ask me, I have no card and no money otherwise I'd be PMing people, sorry  )


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

So true Steve, but I thought I would put them through the the motions anyway. Some of the Warner Archive titles are available from Amazon and there is no restriction on selling outside the US. Unfortunately the new titles they have listed aren't, at least at this time.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

OzyMandias said:


> So true Steve, but I thought I would put them through the the motions anyway. Some of the Warner Archive titles are available from Amazon and there is no restriction on selling outside the US. Unfortunately the new titles they have listed aren't, at least at this time.


Well, Warner Bros sort of 'test ran' the burn-on-demand thing with Amazon, but word was they didn't like the profit margin, so they rolled it out to their own site and now get 100% of that $19.99 USD price. Plus postage.

The problem is, online is just HORRIBLE for casual browsing for anything. It's great if you're looking for specific items but nothing replaces the thrill of flipping thru a stack of DVDs on the rack and stumbling across a title you didn't know had been released. 

As I hadn't known that Warner had CBtS in their Archives section, I would have just been totally ignorant, thinking it was still unreleased, and maybe actually in the hands of Fox or something.

Also, in case anyone is interested, the pilot film for 'The Man from Atlantis' is also available at Warner Archives.

Deep catalog needs constant promotion...and I'll shut up, this is a very touchy topic for me as I'm deeply concerned and frustrated by what's happening to the home video market.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm going to order the CBtS hope it has the promo with Glenn Corbett but that might be too much to ask, thanks for the link and the info.

I also found the info here:

http://www.dvdtown.com/news/warner-...ry-tv-pilots-genesis-ii-and-planet-earth/7079


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The complete promo is on 'The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen' DVD along with a few other promos.
I heard back from Warner and they cited 'licensing issues' as the reason for not shipping outside the US. I asked them to escalate my email past customer service as an example of interest in their product outside the US. I received a reply stating that would be done.
I would ask that anybody in the same situation emails them with the same request and list ALL the titles in the catalogue you would buy if you could get them. 
You never know what might happen if they get enough mails...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

The whole movie,(CBTS), is on Youtube.


----------

